# the making of a hot sauce



## teacup13 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey all... i started this from scratch...and finished it tonight....


started with some scotch bonnets






cleaned and stems removed...cut in half... yes i left seeds in it... i will either strain them later or liquify them when the final mash is used for hot sauce






in the blender and ready to be chopped




 




chopped and ready to put into the jar... danger danger Will Smith, danger danger...dont put head over blender when you open lid.. cough cough..lol






in the jar, added one tablespoon of pickling salt, shook... added one more tablespoon into top of peppers in jar after shaking,capped and boiled for 20 minutes...let it ferment




 




hot sauce made and bottled in approx. 4 oz jelly jars

ingredients: roasted garlic,onions,scotch bonnets,apple cider vinegar,salt,lime juice and a secret ingredient.lol


----------



## pignit (Feb 8, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks hot!


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 8, 2009)

im looking for a couple boxes of blood oranges to make another batch of my scotch bonnet marmalade. i cant wait i got the canning jars ready and everything! Yours looks great!


----------



## john dice (Feb 8, 2009)

What movie is that from?

And that sounds amazing! I want to try making my own hot sauce very soon now.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

yumm that sounds good-I like making hot sauce.


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 8, 2009)

yah with the varieties of peppers u can get there i bet...

oh one of the ingredients i forgot to mention was tequilla


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

was the tequilla aged under the sink for however long?


----------



## gnubee (Feb 8, 2009)

Movie = The Golden Child. With Eddie Murphy. The Capper guy was some evil Dude that turned into a demon dragon.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

I do like my hot sauce. Nicely done!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Good looking hot sauce Jeff.


----------



## misslee (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks like it has some serious heat; definitely inspiring...makes me wanna go buy some peppers & give it a shot!


----------



## beerguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Last action Hero w/ Arnold Swarznegger


----------



## fired up (Feb 9, 2009)

In the immortal words of Paris Hilton "That's Hot".


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 9, 2009)

opened the first jar to taste test

was salty when i first opened it... let it sit for awhile and mixed it around..not so salty now

added a couple more teaspoons of apple cider vinegar and now it tastes like awesome hot sauce... 

its got a creeper hotness to it. tried a couple of drops, a little heat right away then it hits you..the burn lasts about 10 minutes in my mouth


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2009)

all i can say is OOOOOOUCH !!! and i luv hot but wow


----------



## pepseamani (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds great! I have the peppers planted now. 
Good job.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks nice!  Got my peppers planted too.

So was the tequila the "secret ingredient"?  Or is it Tums for after?


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 29, 2009)

dried apricots, rehydrated in the tequila as not to add more liquid to the hotsauce


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 29, 2009)

my new hot sauce

http://smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=74969


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good!  We do our own hot sauce also.  At the stage where they are blended and before adding salt and cooking, the peppers look the right consistency to make hot pepper jelly!  We do that and just leave the pectin clear (no food coloring).  All of those different colored peppers you have would make a beautiful jelly!!


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 17, 2009)

I must confess, as good as that looks I know it is too hot for me.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 17, 2009)

if you want to make a hot sauce that is not so hot, you can subsitute different kinds of peppers

for example instead of just using all habanero's, you can mix in some bell peppers of the same color, then your sauce looks hot but is only mild.

my next sauce is coming this weekend. habaneros smoked with cherry/alder mix


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 17, 2009)

i am looking for a TNT recipe for a hot pepper jelly. something along the lines of maybe apricot jelly. we are trying to get some more hot sauces made up to get ready for a local farmers market.


----------



## bayoubear (Apr 20, 2009)

we use the recipe that comes in the box with the sure-jel and it works fine. we also color code the jelly as to  type of peppers used. mmmm good stuff.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 22, 2009)

Hubby uses the sure-jel recipe also.  We don't add food coloring because the peppers look so pretty in the jelly.  It will take on a slight tinge from the peppers.  Last year we took some black raspberries and cooked them down and added with the hot peppers...OMG was that good.


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2009)

First off, that looks so good !
I love that chili brain freeze you get with them bonets !

Secondly, that black raspberrie pepper jelly sounds like it's to die for.
All I can think of now , is now I know what I want to smear all over the next ducks or geese I kill !!!
Roast wild goose or duck,with Black raspberrie pepper jelly........Yum !!!

I can't wait to try this out ,awesome idea's from this great web site once again..........Pictures too come.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Great Looking hot sauce you got there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Makes me wanna to go buy a bottle of tequila and take a Shot...*


----------



## rivet (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh wow, that's some mighty fine looking hot salsa! Well done


----------

